# Avtex TV/DVD/USB File Formats



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello

could someone please help with an annoying little problem that i have,(no jokes please i know what some of you are gonna say!)
i have recently bought an avtex tv/dvd with built in freeview, in the manual it states that i can view mpeg4 movies via the usb stick, now the problem lies in the matter that i can convert from dvd to mpeg4 but not mpeg4.mp4 file format, so can anyone please advise on any programmes that might help or is there something simple that i'm missing (no jokes again)

thanks

steve


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

the main reason of asking is that if i have a big enough memory stick i could put on 20 of my favourite dvd's onto it without having to store in the moho, its all about saving space, i did say i had a little problem!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am afraid I cannot help you technically, but can say that their tech chaps are very helpful when you phone avtex.

cabby


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Have sent you a message.

Doug


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Avtex TV*

Can't help you with your problem, but tell me how you find the volume with the TV. Is it sufficient?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I use a Sumvision Micro Cyclone, small and light:-

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/12036...source=0&searchstring=cyclone&urlrefer=search

Will handle most file formats I use a usb hdd plugged directly into it, holds a lot of movies etc, all you need is a cheapo hdmi lead from Tesco or Aldi to connect it to the Avtex.


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Avtex TV*



alshymer said:


> Can't help you with your problem, but tell me how you find the volume with the TV. Is it sufficient?
> Regards
> Alshymer


Yes it seems ok


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

In reply to Alshymer do not have a problem with the volume on TV

Re StewartJ suggestion I also have the Cyclone Micro and find it a very handy piece of kit. Not only do I use it with the Avtex in the Motorhome playing .avi files but I can use it at home or elsewhere as you can connect it to TV's via HDMI or AV cables.

I use Magic DVD Ripper software to convert DVD's and I have just found a conversion profile within the software which is MPEG1 that works via a memory stick in the USB socket of the TV.

It seems the TV will play from a memory stick but it is a matter of finding software that converts the DVD to a file recognised by the TV. I tried various software programmes to convert ot Divx .avi files but the TV could never see the files on the memory stick.

I understand it will work with a Harddrive connected but Avtex said the Harddrive must be less than 300GB and I think it may have to be seperately powered as the USB socket may not be able to power the hardddrive and be formatted Fat32.

All the best


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*avtex tv*

I have an avtex 152D tv and the picture appears to have become bigger and is now too big for the screen , how can I correct this
GEOMAR


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: avtex tv*



GEOMAR said:


> I have an avtex 152D tv and the picture appears to have become bigger and is now too big for the screen , how can I correct this
> GEOMAR


i think you need to change the resolution size, i have contacted avtex now and they are collecting my telly to see why it doesn't accept AVI file format (as it is supposed to) but the engineer did say that the file resolution should be no more than 720 w x 576 h

steve


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Well i have now got my telly back and it works perfectly using avi file formatt movies, only trouble is that they didn't send back the remote control and cables!! :?


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Resolution size should be within one of the TV set up menus. Suggest you go onto the Avdex web site and download the manual for your set. There may also be a "zoom" button on the remote and if there is and you press it then it will cycle through the various picture sizes that it supports.
Good luck
Rob


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Total Video Converter should do the trick

Soundman


----------



## Omnis (Oct 31, 2013)

I have spent the last couple of months struggling with this problem and have finally found the solution!

I have a Western Digital 1tb HDD which I wanted to connect to the USB port of my Avtex TV so I could watch movies while on my travels. This sounds simple, but nothing I tried seemed to work.

The solution then:
My Avtex TV will only recognise FAT32 file system (not NTFS, not Exfat, just FAT 32). Windows XP will only format a HDD in FAT32 format up to 32Gb in size. Newer versions of Windows will not format in FAT32 at all. Some people get around this by creating loads of little partitions. I did not want to do this, so I downloaded and installed the Windows GUI version of Fat32 format from Ridgecrop Consultants (Google them). This allowed me very quickly to format my whole 1tb drive to FAT32 format.

Next thing to do was to convert my video files to a format which the Avtex could read. I eventually discovered that it will only read MPEG-2 files (not MPEG-4, not AVI, not DIVX etc). There are loads of format converter programmes available. I used Xilisoft Video Convertor. Then it was a simple matter of copying my newly converted MPEG-2 files over onto my FAT32 HDD and hey presto, I now have a drive the size of a *** packet which currently contains around 200 movies and will plug straight into the USB socket on my Avtex and recognise and play the films without any need for additional media players, cables or anything else. Enjoy!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

this thread may be useful to some too http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-138745-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

I use this.

Great app for converting for different file formats and different devices.

Handbrake

http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php

http://handbrake.fr


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I use this Free one http://www.winxdvd.com/video-converter/

Dill


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Avtex*

Hi Omnis

I share your pain as I spent some time trying to achieve what you have done.

I have some observations to make on your comments.

1 The Avtex TV's require a USB 2 Harddrive Fat32 formatted. A USB3 harddrive whilst supposed to be back compatable will not work on mine even if the harddrive is from the same supplier.

2 My files have been created using a programme called MagicDVDRipper and it produces .avi files which use a mpeg4 codec.

3 There is a setting in our Avtex Tv which lets you turn DivX off or on. On our unit it has the habit of switching itself off and so I have to go into the setup and change it to on. Some TV's seem to be supplied with the setting as off and others with it on. In the off position the TV cannot see the files on my harddrive which is 1TB.
Getting into the settings is easy and if you interested PM me I will send you the 2 different codes I am aware of as it is not the same for all models and the methodology.

4 It can be an idea to store the Files on the harddrive and if you are off EHU put the files you want to play on a stick as that should drain the batteries less.

Hope this is of interest.

Doug


----------



## cmarshy201 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi folks, I managed to get my Avtex to play movies stored on a USB external hard drive after finding the hidden menu and turning on Divx but they only play in a small window in centre of the screen. Is there way to change to full screen or change aspect ratio somewhere?


----------

